

Ask HN: what product/service would you like to see built? - Timothee

I'm thinking more of the kind that is in the realm of the possible, but that just doesn't exist because the right formula hasn't been found, because the market might not be big enough for it, because we're just not quite there yet, or something like that… (rather than, say, teleportation)
======
yoseph
Not sure if this has been done but..

The idea is TwitterNews. The site would basically scrape Twitter to find the
most linked-to news articles.

Eventually, you could build a system to tell if the news article was being
mentioned positively or negatively. You could build out that aspect loads of
ways. Eg. this is what "ROCKS" and this "SUCKS". Hopefully, you'd be able to
come up with some better marketing slang. I'm just spitballing.

Anyways, I'd love to be able to know what news the collective consciousness of
Twitter is happy/sad/annoyed about.

------
Timothee
One thing I was thinking about recently (though I know that I'm not the first
and that some are already working on this, like Mozilla with Bespin) is a way
to have my dev environment as a web-app, so that I can just login anywhere and
find everything like I left it.

I'm using Textmate and GitX and would love to have everything working the same
way. I'd also like to have the service hosting the app to just test the app
right there and then, the same way I'm testing locally right now.

Does anything good already exist like this?

